# In our Garden today - Siskins



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

We have our bird feeders out and every morning the blackbirds are queuing up for the sultanas we put out. They will almost eat them out your hand.

But today on the feeders we had a visit from three siskins. Not noticed them here before.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

they have come for the gold cup


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan yes we have them too lots of goldfinches they love the niger seed.

Graham


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We have them in our garden too - note our location!
They come most years usually about this time of year, but the last two years we've seen them throughout the winter. They are on there way back to the Scandinavian countries after spending the winter here. They prefer pine trees so can be seen in the Forest of Dean or similar pine forests. If the male is of a mind to, he will sometimes sing. It's a pretty jingly sort of song with a harsh trill from time to time. Pretty little birds.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Let's hope our other regular visitor doesn't come a calling.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jodi1 said:
 

> We have them in our garden too - note our location!


Hi Jodi1, evidently we had waxwings around Leckhampton a little while ago but I missed them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Apologies for hijacking the thread but Mrs D put out a new bird feeder recently (cheap one from Boyes) and in the past it would be empty in a day but they are hardly touching it. Some fly up, have a look and fly off. Some eat it though but not many.

Any ideas why they dont like it or does it just take a while to get used to a new feeder?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

It could just be that food can now be found in the wild so to speak so they are less reliant on garden feeders etc.
Have you changed the sort of food you put out??
Can they actually get to the food??

Do you have a blooming bit moggy sat underneath licking their lips. 

If all else fails, don't be such a tight sod and buy a proper feeder and good quality food from a pet shop. :roll:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

aldhp21 said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > We have them in our garden too - note our location!
> ...


So did I. There was apparently hundreds up at Hesters Way that were even featured on BBCs Winterwatch, but we just didn't get round to going there to see them as we don't live in Cheltenham and we were being lazy, I guess. Keep hoping they will come here, what a treat that would be.


----------

